Ask HN: What is in your vimrc? - akvar
======
croo
[https://github.com/croo/arch-laptop-
setup/blob/master/.vimrc](https://github.com/croo/arch-laptop-
setup/blob/master/.vimrc)

I once put a lot of work in building the "perfect" .vimrc. I used it ever
since with only local minor changes because style / persistent swap /
compatibility reasons...

------
rthomas6
[https://github.com/rthomas6/dotfiles](https://github.com/rthomas6/dotfiles)

Nothing special. Use buffers as tabs and switch tabs with H/L is the most
essential feature for me. I mostly use gvim.

------
lakshayg
Stuff comes and goes but I always keep these

    
    
        set path=.,/usr/include,,**,
        set sw=4
        set ts=4
        set expandtab
        set ignorecase
        set smartcase

------
baccredited
cat .vimrc

    
    
      set background=dark

